# Checking a litter... any thoughts about this pedigree please? :-)



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'd like to hear some thoughts of you of the following bloodlines:

Line-breeding for the progeny of Gucci van Esblokhof and Carlsbro Ozzie - German Shepherd Dog


Gucci van Esblokhof KKL1 LIFE

Carlsbro Ozzie sch3


thank you for your reply


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A breeding of two dogs with strong working genetics....not sure I can figure out goal of breeder, but some strong sport type dogs, some strong serious dogs, and some good all a rounders....somewhat strange breeding, but by no means do I mean bad breeding.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are some elements there that I have been working with - Ufo, Maineiche and Ugo B to Maineiche and Ufo, Tom....some closer I would be a bit wary of, but overall, most of the dogs in 3 -5 gens are proven good producers....should get some good working potential

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Friend of mine has a Gucci daughter. She is only 5 months old (today), but so far this is a very nice puppy. Very confident in all situations, strong hunt/food/toy drive, lots of fight. Nice size, athletic, willing to learn new things. A bit independent and possessive (good or bad depending on what one likes). Very different mother line from the breeding you are considering, but at least a bit of information on a Gucci pup.

Lakyra van het Basjes Huis - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

independent and possessive... that sounds not easy to handle for working skills?
i'm thinking off ball possessive and wanting to do things on her own (running away etc ?)


----------



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> A breeding of two dogs with strong working genetics....not sure I can figure out goal of breeder, but some strong sport type dogs, some strong serious dogs, and some good all a rounders....somewhat strange breeding, but by no means do I mean bad breeding.


Cliffson, i was also hoping you would reply.

wouldnt this result in a sort of malinois kinda dog? because of the strong sporty dogs?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It could, but pups in the litter also could be very serious, especially through Fado, and then some could be balanced in drives and nerve. I will say that I raised my eyebrow at all the drive I see in this breeding.....I understand why some people like this, but it still is what it is. I think with a litter like this the individual puppy selected is very important. This litter will have a wide variance in interaction of drives and temperament.....not weak by any means, but in some cases dogs that are a handful.jmo


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Independent/possessive dogs can be a challenge for some people to train. Vala was this way as a young dog, but as she matured was a very biddable dog to work in all three phases of SchH. I also knew how to work a dog like this. BTW, when I say independent I am not talking about a dog that has no interest in working with me. Just one that doesn't always need me to work and can have a mind of its own.


----------

